# B&Q wire mesh units



## Denisejo (Feb 2, 2011)

I wanted to build my house bunnies a big home and saw what has been done with the mesh units from B&Q so versatile but from reading the forums and checking B&Q I see they are no longer available. I may have found a good alternative.

mesh cubing | Free Delivery On Orders (Over Â£75) . Buy Online Now - EquipAShop.com

Let me know what you think because I'm new to building bunny homes and find store bought ones do not give enough space or value for money. I hope to go maybe 3 or 4 levels high.

Also could anyone tell me the dimensions of 1 panel from a B&Q cube?

Thanks in advance for your input 
Denise


----------



## dazarooney (Dec 6, 2010)

I would also consider getting your wire mesh from Cadisch, I ordered mine from there, see the link below:

wire mesh


----------

